# Elbow lump? help please!



## AlpineGSD (Jan 8, 2012)

I noticed a lump on my dog's right elbow a few days ago. It isn't bothering her at all, but I want to know what it is, and if it is harmful. I attached a couple pics. Does anybody have any ideas of what it might be?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

could it be a tumor?
I have no idea. I am so sorry i am of no help. Hopefully someone else knows what that is.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you think maybe, just maybe the Vet could tell
you??? 



AlpineGSD said:


> I noticed a lump on my dog's right elbow a few days ago. It isn't bothering her at all, but I want to know what it is, and if it is harmful. I attached a couple pics. Does anybody have any ideas of what it might be?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Hygroma...

Elbow Hygroma


----------



## AlpineGSD (Jan 8, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> do you think maybe, just maybe the Vet could tell
> you???


I plan to take her to the vet. I was just wondering if anybody here knew what it might be.


----------



## AlpineGSD (Jan 8, 2012)

BR870 said:


> Hygroma...
> 
> Elbow Hygroma


Thank you for the link. That looks to be exactly what she has.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

BR870 said:


> Hygroma...
> 
> Elbow Hygroma


Well done BR870!!!! Great site.


----------



## Puppy grandma (Nov 3, 2020)

AlpineGSD said:


> I noticed a lump on my dog's right elbow a few days ago. It isn't bothering her at all, but I want to know what it is, and if it is harmful. I attached a couple pics. Does anybody have any ideas of what it might be?


If you still check the blog. Did it resolve itself, did the vet drain or remove?


----------

